

Are revenues per app decreasing? - SlipperySlope
http://www.asymco.com/2012/06/14/are-revenues-per-app-decreasing/

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"Whether revenues are decreasing or not will require some more data. The last
period’s 20c is not far below the app store lifetime pricing of 24c."

